# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Exploration of the Dream Guides Phenomenon - lucidmax15895's Research Project

## Max ツ

Hello all,

Recently, there has been a lot of discussion about dream guides and such. Most newcomers and also some regular members are particularly interested in dream guides. 
My aim is to gather experienced members of the Dream Views forum that have found their dream guide, and are fairly sure that they can contact or communicate with them in their lucid dreams, so that we can find about more about dream guides, their nature, personality, causes, and the reason behind their appearances.
I hope that this quest will help in the advancement of dream science. As of yet, I didn't see any post regarding the investigation of dream guides. Please put forward your experiences with your dream guides, so that we can perhaps derive a solid and sensible reason behind the phenomenon.

What do I have to do?

Find your dream guide.

Since this project is aiming to find out more about dream guides, it is better if we have more members that already have found their dream guides. However, you are welcome to try nevertheless.

Learn to successfully communicate with it.

It will be hard to ask your dream guide about itself if you can not communicate with it, so it's better to first establish a successful relationship with your dream guide. Practice having talks with it, and, if possible, get it to appear in at least five or more dreams before attempting this.

Ask it the following questions.

1. Who are you?
2. Where do you come from?
3. Why are you here?
4. Are you a dream character?
5. How can you think for yourself? (optional)
6. How can you keep re-occurring?
7. How do you exist?
8. Are you a part of my subconscious.

Any any other general question you can think of, that will help us find out more about the nature of dream guides. If you have more suggestions, please post and I will add the here.

Share with us whatever response you get.

If you get a response from your dream guide, please post it here. I will also try my best to ask my dream guide about herself.


The aim.
After we have a considerable amount of responses, we can compare the results, and hopefully, derive some suitable explanation about the occurrence of dream guides. It doesn't matter if it takes you some time to get a response from your dream guide, the basic goal here is to collect responses from a range of different dream guides. Only one or two member will not be enough establish a solid fact, so please try and get some answers from your subconscious, if not your dream guide.



Lastly, if you have any suggestions for the improvement of the project itself OR it protocol, post them here. I would be glad to consider them, and I will edit this post if there is some promise in the suggestion you have offered.

Good luck, all!

----------

